# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Fomes fomentarius

## Azuer

Otro hongo de la madera que es lo único que se puede encontrar ahora, porque setas, setas... pocas.

En este caso se trata de _Fomes fomentarius_ que crece sobre árboles de hoja ancha durante varios años seguidos, adoptando un aspecto típico que recuerda al casco de un caballo, de superficie dura, zonada y escalonada concéntricamente, de color gris o gris parduzco y una zona marginal de crecimiento más clara.

Saludos.

----------

